# Just a day pack...



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok guys, looking for suggestions for what to pack in a smaller backpack for small excursions with the family...ie. amusement park, short hike, shopping trips, etc... I have 4 kids ranging from 8 to 16, me and my wife...thx in advance guys!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Everyone gets a pack. You don't need much. I would put in each pack:

1 liter water bottle
Frogg Toggs Driducks rain suit
headlamp (I am a fan of the Petzel E-lite, waterproof/light/small)
cell phone
high energy snack
List of emergency phone numbers


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would include a standard screwdriver so you had a weapon(with other uses-like pry bar).


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I was thinkin' somethin' like a generic Leatherman but if they wanted to go to something like an amusment park or concert they couldn't get in.


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, for us, I'd be the only one carrying a pack...mostly for space to carry purchases and cups while keeping hands free. Am just looking for some must haves that I may not be thinking of! Lol


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

For day packs, all kids have a small backpack for purchases and include FAK, poncho, water, some snacks and personal information if lost. Depending on the excursion, it also holds their DS's and MP3 players


----------

